# Retes stack diy



## kr0nick (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi all Hayden here just thought I'd make a quick diy thread on my retes stack i knocked up today to help out some folks lol







Well first up I found a piece of hardwood today at work that was about 400mm thick that I split down to around 5-6mm lengthes of about 1200long using a bandsaw and I left the pieces unsanded to give a more natual look to my stack, 
I then cut down to 35cm long and around 150mm wide planks,

After this I cut some pine spacers that were 8-10mm thick and attached these to the hardwood pieces using liquid nails and put a water container on top for a few hours to hold it together. This stack is for my 4x2x2 ackie enclosure that I am going to put on a shelf with a hollow log on an angle for access I will post pics after moving but these are all the pics for now and sorry for the quality from an iPhone




Oh I forgot the top two layers have been holesawed through the centre to allow heat to pass through and Also all levels are drilled around ten times in random spots.




Side pic of stack the gaps are just big enough for my ackies to squeeze in and should last for a while.
I think using hardwood looks alot better then thin ply wood .
Hope this helps someone.


----------



## cadwallader (Aug 19, 2011)

looks good mate.
how old are your ackies? shall be a tight fit


----------



## kr0nick (Aug 20, 2011)

Na just perfect fit they ate only juvies thanks


----------



## eipper (Aug 20, 2011)

not a bad system.....access to specimens might be a little difficult.......rather than liquid nails you can use 4 pins through both the spacers and wood and put a locking nut down to prevent lifting of the layers. This allows for easier cleaning, specimen access and replacement of shelves as required.

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## kr0nick (Aug 20, 2011)

eipper said:


> not a bad system.....access to specimens might be a little difficult.......rather than liquid nails you can use 4 pins through both the spacers and wood and put a locking nut down to prevent lifting of the layers. This allows for easier cleaning, specimen access and replacement of shelves as required.
> 
> Cheers,
> Scott


 
Hey eipper I didn't think about that but I did buy my ackies to be a look but don't touch pet so that will be fine and I'm pretty sure I have an endless supply of hardwood pieces so cleaning should be to bad I hope lol thanks for the input


----------

